# Capping Help



## bdavidh (Aug 12, 2004)

I just acquired a capper, thought I'd try it to bottle some wine in small bottles.


Now the help part. I've been trying capping to see how best to do it. The bottles I've tried, don't leak, but I can twist the cap. Commerical beer bottles, I can't twist. Is that from the pressure of the beer? Will I have a problem bottling wine?


Then there's twist off cap bottles. They cap fine, but twist off very easily. I won't trust it to stay put.


I'm assuming the pressure from the carbonation is what is keeping the cap tightly in place.


Should the caps be very tight? Unmovable?


----------



## masta (Aug 13, 2004)

I bottle lots of beer and the caps should be tight and they should not twist. The beer would never carbonate if the cap could twist and leak CO2. What type of capper are use using? I use a bench-mounted capper that I bought from E-Bay and it works well. I have 2 hand cappers but never tried them.<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><O></O>


Bottom line is if the caps twist then the seal inside the cap wouldn't do it's job and air would get to your wine. Twist off bottles are not made for recapping only good for the recycle bin.<O></O>


*Edited by: masta *


----------



## bdavidh (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm using a "Super Agata Bench Capper", I even replaced the capper head, to see if it the original wasn't the correct size. 


I doesn't seem as if the edges of the cap are pressed as far in as they should be. I know I'm pressing down as far as it goes, cause I'm denting the top of the cap with an impression of the capper head top.


It's as if the capper head needs to be just a wee bit smaller.


----------



## masta (Aug 13, 2004)

Did some quick research and looks like the capper you have has 2 different size capper heads available…..one for regular size caps and one (29mm) to fit large European Crown caps. Is it possible youhave the larger head?


Found this forum...lots of good info on capping issues!


 [url]http://forum.northernbrewer.com/viewtopic.php?t=366&amp;high light=capper[/url]


<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><O></O>*Edited by: masta *


----------



## bdavidh (Aug 13, 2004)

It claims to be the 26mm, but I need add something to it to get it to push the flange in more. Do you know if they measure based on the bottle OD?


Thanks for the info.


----------

